# Spoiled dogs, who's got'em?



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Ya, he hunts, but he is a "momma's boy" and looks like daddy's boy too.

Post up the pics!









Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My old girl Honya went to doggie heaven in April but she was very spoiled and very much loved!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Got one sitting right here.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Oh no mine arent spoiled at all.. they just run the dang house


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Shoot they take over everything.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

kingtender said:


> Shoot they take over everything.


I think your at your weight limit. rs


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Great pics, keep them coming!

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## sandollar_sa (Jul 28, 2011)

Awww GREAT pics!! I'm going to have to learn how to post pics to show off our traveling circus, but they're spoiled, all right. For dinner this evening, they had ground sirloin cooked in olive oil & green beans with a little shredded cheddar on top. Three nights a week, 2 baked skinless, boneless chicken breasts with veggies are shared between the 8 of them. (they have to eat doggy food for breakfast, though) Five are ours, 1 is a rescue for adoption as soon as he's done with the trainer & 2 are fosters.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

lot of spoiled Dogs here----thats good--they should be


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a few that are spoiled


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Spoiled? Buck and Boots snooz'n w/ daddy!


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

I gave my dog my surfboard for her birthday


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i love it


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

if i'm good, he lets me sleep here. :smile:


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

My Karma, she's just a little spoiled. :cheers:


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoiled ROTTEN!!!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

My wife has one.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics. If you're not going to spoil 'em, why have 'em?


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Is someone trying to tell me they have dogs that aren't spoiled? Ha, try another one!

Bob:cheers:


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Spoiled rotten!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

People that don't spoil their dogs don't deserve to have them!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Registered Potlicker...


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

I would NEVER spoil my dog..............:biggrin:


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

I really don't like this dog..............



































http://s329.photobucket.com/albums/l394/dritchie01/Pita/?action=view&current=P3172324.mp4


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

We finally got a new one last week. This little weiner is going to run this place.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Spoiled? I think they got me trained fairly well


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

not spoiled one bit!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice!

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Cabo chilling on the deck.









Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah this ones not 2 spoiled. A duck fetcher, daddys girl, best pal,and got enough personality for 3 dogs


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ill load more pics up tonight... She is PURE ROTTEN


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Ours are spoiled ROTTEN!!!*

Can't tell, can you?


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

*this guy here is something else*

If my dog gets a little hot he takes upon himself to just enjoy the pool as if it were his.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

as if??

it IS his pool.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Ok...maybe a couple!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> My old girl Honya went to doggie heaven in April but she was very spoiled and very much loved!


RIP, Honya... Yep, she wuz a little spoiled...as is my PIA Hiedi...

Top pix is Hiedi 'on duty' as my Guard Dog...

Second pix... Old pix of Trodery and his beloved Honya...(hmmm???..yeah, just a little spoiled)


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

spoiled


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> RIP, Honya... Yep, she wuz a little spoiled...as is my PIA Hiedi...
> 
> Top pix is Hiedi 'on duty' as my Guard Dog...
> 
> Second pix... Old pix of Trodery and his beloved Honya...(hmmm???..yeah, just a little spoiled)


I feel in love with Honya when I saw that pic, and gained much admiration for Trod. Thanks for posting it- I miss her pics, but know she's in doggie heaven a happier lady. I also love your guard pup!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Her first heat...on the day we had her scheduled to be spayed.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Yup this is one of my favorites! The look on her face just says - Hehehe!! SUCKER!!!

ps - can't say I wouldn't have done the same though.. :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mikey is enjoying his new heated bed. What you don't see is the extension cord running to the wall outlet. Of course, the lil punk won't get in it if I'm in bed. He has to crawl under the covers and hog the heating pad I keep on my feet.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Gracie has a nice bay house that I'm allowed to stay in if I'm nice!


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

My spoiled boy and his personal couch


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

How would you like to wake up...and see this?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im conviced we all love our other babies


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Super spoiled fishing mutt, "Midget":whiteshee


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nah. Remmie & Lucky taint spoiled...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

haparks said:


> im conviced we all love our other babies


3 pages of pics, I think you are correct. Lol

Great pictures everyone, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Our gang*

This was when they were quite bit smaller.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

First pic is Lucy and my son about 7 years ago. Lucy gets scrambled eggs every saturday morning. Shes every squirrel and possums worst nightmare. Spoiled is an understatement. Later Taters, Baker


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

i got a couple


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I can never get Bo out of the water at the cabin... 
Rawlings is the man!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

saw this on the internets,lol,


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

valentines day a few years ago.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep - mine are spoiled rotten and I love them everyday. They keep me sane...yes - this is me SANE. Imagine if I didn't have them!!

Diesel in his fav spot...









Skylar several years ago (5 years ago) protecting my other baby...









Both of them together...


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

great pictures, thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*mutts*

My Mutts


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:My little brat...


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Maybe just a little spoiled. :biggrin:


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Maybe just a little


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*No Spoiled Dogs in this House....well...maybe a couple*

If you want the best seat in the house....move the dog.....


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

*GSP*

One of my GSP's


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

just chillin'...


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Dogs are not meant to be spoiled, they are for working and fetchin' and stuff...


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I have a couple too..
And the boss...


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*That's a good looking Aussie*



**** chaser said:


> Got one sitting right here.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


NICE


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Yepp...


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine isn't spoiled but sure is a good dog.....


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Our other spoiled.....well the gf's spoiled little rat at christmas time lol.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

Some of the favorite pictures of mine...past and present.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*I would never allow a spoiled dog in my house*

Now, my wife on the other hand will.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

*Spoiled*

Midget is so spoiled she no longer runs with me when I ride my bike. She sits in her chariot and barks at me to pedal faster.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

As my Dad says, "...another dog that doesn't know he is a dog..."


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*We have several "Spoiled dogs" but one in particular*

... my black Labrador retriever, Yogi. 
He is my best buddy when it comes to: 
1. hunting pheasants
2. going bay fishing
3. watching tv!!!

The things we do for our dogs! You got to love 'em!


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

he got a hair cut after this pic!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Spoiled hounds


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Molli relaxing at the beach house!










Hogging the couch as usual.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

ok I couldnt resist, here are ours!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

more dog pics


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

*Busted!!*

Lucy the Blue Lacy caught in the act of being spoiled......and she knows it. She gets this from being "Momma's dog".


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

This is Lola and shes the new boss in the house! The last pic was taken by the breeder to show how small she was.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Crazy Louie at 8 months and 3 years.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

My partner in crime "Harley"..A SPOILED Blue Lacy.... he's smart and sneaky.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Who you calling spoiled? Scanned in pic my Gypsie girl in her prime....she was a rescue pup and was a stick\bone with skin when we first got her. We also have a white lab (sorry no pic - camera broken) that keeps Gypsie "young" and her name is Gabbie. Gypsie won't be with our family much longer, unfortunately. sad2sm


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

not a dog but my spoiled chameleon


----------



## superfish (Sep 28, 2011)

*Heres mine*


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

here is my little monster, Xmas last year,, she really digs the fire place..

Miss CB Von Schmidt


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

beautiful pups


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I think Honya wins paws down!! I always loved the pic Trodery of you carring her up the stairs!! There was so much love there!! I don't have a pic of the German Shepard I had in the mid 90's. I had a truck...oh no...the dog had a truck, I was the driver! He loved to go camping with us!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

ok ill post


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

After reading this post I went looking for our lab "Cocoa"

She evidently thought it was bed time, and notice the tail in fast forward....not spoiled at all, nahhhhh


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

tbone2374 said:


> Can't tell, can you?


 african grey???


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

She thinks any bed/couch/lazy boy is HERS.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Bull Terriers don't hunt, herd, or do tricks but there's not a breed of dog that exudes more "coolness." *
*They do pretty much guarantee that no one will walk right into your house and haul off your stuff. *

*This is Buckwheat Zydeco.*
*He's an 80# cannonball with teeth if he doesn't know you, but your bestest friend if he does. *
*Oh, and the women love him!*


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

*my spoiled dog*

we all have them and love them!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My new pup ain't spoiled. He paid for this chair by getting organic fertilizer non-compete contract money with Chem-Lawn from all the neighbors. :biggrin:


----------



## D1MEKANIC (Feb 1, 2009)

Rotten!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pic's ya'll!


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Babs(yellow lab) and Rileyrescue..yellow lab/great dane mix)...TOTALLY SPOILED!!!!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's our lil girls, spoiled beyond belief.









Still in my lap








& her lil girl


----------

